# Zinger Winger Uplander G4 please share opinions



## Mark in Iowa (Dec 27, 2010)

Please share your pros/cons if you have used a Zinger Winger Uplander G4. I am considering one for training for sit to flush and marks for hunt tests. Would also use Dogtra transmitter/receiver with it. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

The uplander will work well for the sit to flush training . They are a very well built and dependable box launcher! In my opinion, a conventional launcher will be better for marks.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

I bought one used in very good shape. My buddy has a Sportdog one. The uplander throws a mark better but it not a great mark. Used it for the short mark, plus I found it awkward to carry. Had my 2 mini zingers on my shoulders with slings but no easy way to carry the uplander. I purchased a third mini zinger and when I want a 4th mark I use a homemade single shot dummy launcher with duck wings n the bumper. I can carry that all in a back back. But the uplander does a great job in upland training.


----------



## Mark in Iowa (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks Bill and Nate, I appreciate your input. Nate do you use Dogtra electronics? thanks again


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I have 2 and both throw a real nice mark with bumpers and small ducks.


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Mark Kluber said:


> Thanks Bill and Nate, I appreciate your input. Nate do you use Dogtra electronics? thanks again


No I use Sportdog, but Dogtra would work fine. Very easy to swap the wires if you need the opposite polarity.


----------

